# Need Mag Help



## Earlt757 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello,
I have a 1st generation CZ-75 that I bought in Germany in 1990. I have been trying to find a Magazine that will fit it. I have tried Brownells and Mec-Gear with no luck. Any one know where I can get some?

Thanks


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Try Budsgunshop.com, Cheaperthandirt.com, MidwayUSA.com, impactguns.com or Google it.


----------

